# catalytic converter/ exhaust system check engine light



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I have catalytic converter check engine light on. converter costs
like 300$. too damn expensive. what if I don't change the catalytic converter
will O2 sensor break? How should I go about exhaust system? it's a 1995 car, when I changed rear O2 sensor catalytic converter was very rusty inside. 
what is there reasonable to do besides taking it to a shop where they will charge
100 times more than the work actually costs.
is it better to by it in junk yard and replace the whole damn exhaust system?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

MickeyKnox said:


> I have catalytic converter check engine light on. converter costs
> like 300$. too damn expensive. what if I don't change the catalytic converter
> will O2 sensor break? How should I go about exhaust system? it's a 1995 car, when I changed rear O2 sensor catalytic converter was very rusty inside.
> what is there reasonable to do besides taking it to a shop where they will charge
> ...


I think if the converter is rusted out yuor better off replacing it. I'd tell the mechanic to reuse the o2 sensor because you just replaced it. I be apprehensive about getting a converter at a junk yard, if that's what your telling us what you like to do.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought catalytic converter never breaks for no reason. I think
my engine was overheating.
by they way what are some reasons for overheating besides 
thermostat, water pump, incorrect distributor timing. thanks.


anyway I guess I will wait until next emission test and if I don't pass it
I will change it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

MickeyKnox said:


> I thought catalytic converter never breaks for no reason. I think
> my engine was overheating.
> by they way what are some reasons for overheating besides
> thermostat, water pump, incorrect distributor timing. thanks.
> ...



Its a static part, never moves, but they get clogged and at that point it needs to be replaced.

Your car will over heat for lots of reasons, thermostat, water pump, leaking antifreeze or never changing it or wrong water to antifreeze ratio, oil changes, ect...


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I found out that it is cheaper to put a direct flow or performance
catalytic converter than the original from autozone. 

so my catalytic converter has an oxygen sensor on the rear side 
of it. most of high flow converters don't have a thread or entrance 
for O2 sensor. So is it ok if drill a hole on the rear of the performance 
converter for O2 sensor(the hole will not touch anything inside the converter,
it will be right after all gases are converted).


----------

